# Pacific treefrog with blood from cloaca



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Yesterday noticed red blood on the paper napkins in the 2 yr old tank. Whatever killed so many of these guys has really leveled off and I hope stopped. But yesterday I saw the blood and checked undersides. Finally figured out a fat female was releasing blood from her cloaca. Immediately isolated her. Today there was a smaller amount if brownish stuff on the napkin. She climbs up,the walks and seems fine. Has anyone seen this in females? Was wondering what might cause this? If she reabsorbed eggs would blood show up? Infection? Injury? Ulcer? Parasites?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is a somewhat recent/similar topic that may help.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Jeremiah, thanks but not sure which recent thread?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

cwebster said:


> Jeremiah, thanks but not sure which recent thread?


Yikes, I'm sorry about that!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...ceived-bloated-w-drops-blood-coming-anus.html


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Jeremiah, thank you for the link. Will ask the vet about parasites. The frog is still active and seems better with no more blood so I am hoping for the best. She is fat but not bloated. I don't see any bloat but maybe the vet will be able to see something I haven't.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Jeremiah, your link was very helpful! Tonight the girl frog again had bright red blood on the paper towel and when I looked at her, she had definitely had a prolapse. Will have to get her to the vet somehow. I touched it and she squeaked so I know it hurts.  will ask about parasites. Hope the vet is in tomorrow. What kind of lubricant would help? I took a baby frog in a long time ago but even though the vet put one stitch to keep it open, it came out over and over so the poor thing had to be euthanized. I hope the girl frog will be ok. She doesn't seem to be eating so not sure what is causing the prolapse.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Soaked the frog in sugar solution and started her on metronidazole. Vet saw Protozoa from poop in that tank last visit but thought it they were commensal. She hasn't pooped so can't ask him to examine for parasites. Prolapse looks smaller with no blood but may ask about a lubricant and if needed gently putting it back inside and maybe one stitch until she heals.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

She still seems to be doing better today. No more blood or prolapse.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I hope she continues to improve! I'm sending you well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Leuklover, thanks for your good wishes! She still seems fine. Howver, noticed blood on a towel in the 2 yr old tank tonight but haven't been able to figure out who,is bleeding. Will soak that frog also in sugar and start him or her on metronidazole as soon as I can figure out who it us. Why would this suddenly be happining?


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

Both females are now in the hospital tank and have been soaked in isotonic sugar solution and are getting metronidazole. No more prolapse or blood so far.


----------

